# Splashtop HD



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

I got Splashtop HD installed fine but when I remote in, the bottom of the screen is cut off. Betting it's because the screen isn't 16:9. Any workarounds?


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I read in the main CM9 thread people talking about problems with Splashtop HD. That would be too bad as that's a key app for me. I'll try it out when I get home.


----------



## SnapJackelPop (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had this issue but managed to make due by scrolling down.


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

mine doesn't scroll


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

i have this issue, but i can't say it causes an issue. Task switching is easy with an alt-tab, and i believe you can send the windows key command to get the start menu up. I agree its annoying, but given how well it works otherwise, i can live with the issues.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm wondering why Splashtop HD doesn't have the ability to zoom and scroll, when the regular Splashtop app (which I use on my Touchpad) does. Also, what exactly is the difference between the two versions? The Market page for Splashtop HD isn't clear on this.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

To get the taskbar to show up, hit the button to bring up the keyboard....bottom right....then hit the same button to get rid of the keyboard. You'll then see the taskbar, but then the top of your windows desktop will be cut off. Oh well. Seems a problem related to the disappearing Ics status bar.

Also fyi, splashtop HD is better at streaming video than the regular splashtop.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe that the "HD" version is more GPU accelerated (given a good connection, the streaming should be more fluid).


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm happy with my regular splashtop.
looks good and scrolls. xD


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

After checking out Splashtop HD, I found out you actually can pan the screen around like you can in the regular app. Instead of single-finger dragging to do it, however, you have to drag with three fingers. You still can't zoom, though.


----------



## Zanthexter (Oct 20, 2011)

Executor said:


> I'm wondering why Splashtop HD doesn't have the ability to zoom and scroll, when the regular Splashtop app (which I use on my Touchpad) does. Also, what exactly is the difference between the two versions? The Market page for Splashtop HD isn't clear on this.


If I remember correctly, the regular version will resize your PC desktop down to 1024*768 when it connects, with the HD version you can leave it at a higher resolution, 1920*1080, etc.


----------



## rogabean (Jan 17, 2012)

The regular version can do higher resolutions too. I bought both because I use it on my phone as well. The default for HD version on the TP is to reseize down to 800x600. If you Kill the systemui (through a hack) you can run splashtop at 1024x768 with no scrolling. The developers said that in order to achieve higher performance in this HD version they removed the pinch zoom in/out

Currently the HD version doesnt hide the bar with the current 0.6 CM9 even though it does change it to the dots.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

the regular version does 1080p too.
I just did it on mine.


----------



## Dinomon (Jan 31, 2012)

Splashtop same as Splashtop HD for Android?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Dinomon said:


> Splashtop same as Splashtop HD for Android?


i think i got mine on amazon market


----------

